# Rubbermaid Waste Baskets OK for pots?



## Hackerman (May 1, 2014)

Just making sure. Standard Rubbermaid office style rubber waste basket. Model 2956

I'm going to use 3 Rubbermaid waste baskets for pots this time. I usually use the same 20 year old plastic buckets but I'm doing a totally different grow this time. These will be used in my tent to raise mother plants for clones. I'll have 3 of them side by side under a 400w MH. The waste baskets utilize the space a little better than 5 gallon drywall buckets and they hold 7 gallons of dirt instead of 5. Naturally, I'll drill them for drainage.

Just making sure that there's no evil magic in the the rubber or anything like that. I'm pretty sure it's OK but I want everything to be perfect for this grow.

Thanks.


----------



## Grower13 (May 1, 2014)

Long as they're dark in color and you put drain holes in them they should work fine.\
:48:


----------



## Hackerman (May 1, 2014)

Cool, thanks. 

Yeah, they are black and I'll drill 10 -15 large holes in each. I drill the bottoms and the sides.

Thanks again


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2014)

You don't need large holes.  I wouldn't drill holes larger than 1/2".


----------



## Hackerman (May 1, 2014)

That's exactly what I use... 1/2" (actually, it's the biggest drill size I have. LOL)


----------

